# ما هي مهام مهندس السلامة فى التحويلات المرورية للطرق ؟



## نجم مدنى (9 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ارجو من الاخوة رواد قسم السلامة بتزويدي بكتيب يوضح مهام مهندسي السلامة فى التحويلات المرورية .. حيث اننى اعمل فى احدي الشركات السعودية الكبري بوظيفة مهندس موقع باعمال صيانة الطرق واعادة انشائها واجد ممالطة وعدم تحمل مسؤلية من قبل قسم السلامة :72: الذى اظن انه من المفترض انه يتحمل توريد وتركيب وصيانة التحويلة من الالف الى الياء علما بانها مضاءة بالكامل لمسافة 5 كم 
وحتى لا اتسبب فى ازعاج نفسي والتعرض لضغط عصبي فقد قمت بتحمل مسؤلية التحويلة بالكامل وعدم طلب اى مساعدة من قسم السلامة لدي الشركة 

ولكن اريد معرفة ما هي مهام هذا القسم حتى يتثنى لى الوقوف بثبات حيال تلك الاعمال التى لا اجد مشكلة فى تنفيذها ولكن حتى اواجه غيري ان تلك الاعمال ليس من مهام مهندس الموقع 

وشكرا


----------



## يا الغالي (9 ديسمبر 2013)

التحويلات المرورية هي مسئوالية قسم السلامة ومدير المشروع هو الذي في الواجهة امام البلدية والمرور. 



يمكنك الرجوع الى:

دليل وسائل التحكم المروري في مناطق العمل -- الموجود في موقع وزارة الشئون البلدية والقروية


----------



## نجم مدنى (5 يناير 2014)

شكرا على الافادة


----------



## سيناوي (15 أبريل 2014)

التحويلات المرورية لها أصول وتصميم ومن المفترض أن يكون قسم السلامة لديكم ملم بها ولكن في حالة عدم علمهم بها من المفترض أن يكون مهندس الموقع ملم بها حتى يتم توجيه هذا القسم ومتابعته ومراقبته من مهندس الموقع ولابد من أن تكون على علم أكثر منهم حتى يتم التوجيه الصحيح منك .


----------

